# G0101 & q0091



## jabrb (Oct 25, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone successfully billed the ins with G0101 & Q0091 with a physical.


----------



## kbarron (Oct 25, 2012)

these are for MCR services


----------



## jabrb (Dec 5, 2012)

I was told that use the same code for other ins. Is there a different code for commercial insurance for pap?


----------



## kbarron (Dec 6, 2012)

I do not use them as I was told the RVU's are included for female physicals. Also ACOG came out with information sometime last year that some insurance are asking for $$ back for G0101 and Q0091...any other input on this?


----------

